# Brute Force 750 Belt change Guide



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

enjoy guys will try to get better with my videos on my talking but getting better i think as i make more  lmk if you have anything to add or questions


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It's a good basic start but when doing one of these you need to be complete. This has to include everything from cover bolts, belt switch, clutch servicing & cleaning, torque specs, shaft & hub preparation, belt deflection test and adjustment. Most of all, remember people watching one of these have never done this before so you have to video it all from start to finish.

You do all this and we will post it in the "How-To" section.


----------

